

How to go about selling your online business? - soho33

me and couple of friends started a website as a side project. all 3 of us work fulltime so the website basically runs itself. over the past few years we've had amazing growth with $0 spent on marketing or advertising where our competitors get lots of media attention and do lots of advertising.<p>we went from making $1000 a year to now over 100K/year. what can we do in order to see if there is any potential buyers interested?<p>thanks
======
Flippa_com
As per some of the other comments, Flippa is likely able to get you a good
buyer. If the website qualifies, it will likely be included in our A-List
newsletter (see <https://flippa.com/a-list>) which will get it in front of
premium buyers. Let us know if you need any assistance getting your auction
running (though "code" makes some great point on this thread already!). We'd
be happy to help.

------
code
Post it on <https://flippa.com/> with specific site details, analytics stats,
and actual revenue figures (monthly). The more detail the better. Flippa is a
marketplace for people to buy and sell websites, including ones that produce
revenues, etc...

~~~
bad_user
Do businesses get bought on Flippa -- most listings I see with non-zero bids
aren't covering the development costs over a single day -- $10 bids?
Seriously?

------
soho33
thanks for the comments. i'll check out Flippa. seems like there is a lot of
lower end websites selling there though. i could only find 6-7 sites selling
over 100K.

~~~
wmboy
That's true but it doesn't mean potential investors with deep pockets aren't
keeping an eye on listings.

------
soho33
once i discuss it with the other guys i will post the URL here. don't want to
give it out like that to give the site a bad image, you know?

~~~
mindball
That seems fair. If you are looking to go ahead with the sale feel free to
send me an email (fraser at username dot com). I have brokered a few deals for
companies making 100k+/year.

------
pitdesi
Also - tell us what it is! Post the info in this thread, there's always the
chance that someone here will be interested

